# Stromno - Heart Rate Streaming app for Apple Watch



## Stromno (Dec 6, 2020)

Stromno submitted a new resource:

Stromno - Heart Rate Streaming - Stream your Heart Rate from an Apple Watch, easily add it to your OBS, Twitch, YouTube.



> Stromno is a service to easily add your heart rate on screen while streaming to Twitch, YouTube, Facebook. Use your Apple Watch to read heart rate data and customise widget in personal Dashboard. You can get overlay URL on the website and use it in OBS (Streamlabs OBS, Twitch Studio, XSplit).



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Stromno (May 6, 2021)

Stromno updated Stromno - Heart Rate Streaming app for Apple Watch with a new update entry:

Stromno x Pulsoid integration



> Now you can use Apple Watch Stromno app as a source of heart rate measurements for Pulsoid app.
> After two account are connected, you will be able to use all Pulsoid widgets and tools with Apple Watch - using Stromno app.
> 
> Read more about how to set up integration: https://www.blog.pulsoid.net/post/p...p-use-apple-watch-with-pulsoid?src=stromnoOBS



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Stromno (May 28, 2021)

Stromno updated Stromno - Heart Rate Streaming app for Apple Watch with a new update entry:

New settings



> New settings page
> I'm excited to launch the first version of a new extended widget settings.
> - added ECG
> - added animation toggle
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

